# Citizen Wr100 Eco-Drive Bm8475-00X



## Punter (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello

I just bought a wr100 citizen and I have a small question

The date change (figure) that has been well 0:00

but does not change the day's 2:00 in Spanish and then 4:00 in English???

So basically the day for correct English you have to wait four o'clock in the morning?

Will Somebody has this model of watch and can tell me if it is also well on his own ...

Thank you


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Good choice, is it one of these??










Pic courtesy of our good friends at google

Not too sure what the problem is, but the citizens I have with day/date function (tho it may just be an automatic thing) say not to change the day/date between the hours of 9pm and 4am otherwise it may not change properly. Otherwise the citizen website has manuals available to download. When all else fails, read the instructions!

These are a great looking watch, I think they'd make a mad aviator mod. Flieger strap, some dial work and chunkier hands :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't have that one but I do have a NY0040 and a NY054 and neither do that... both numbers and days of the week change around 12...



















If it's new I would return it. Not that is a major fault but it means something is probably not right...


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

If I'm understanding your question correctly: All watches with dual language day wheels I've had, depending on how you set them, change to one language at or around midnight and the second one (the one you want to display during the day) at or around 3-4 A.M. Like Phil says, avoid any day/date changes between 9 P.M. and 4 A.M. And if your Eco-Drive is a PC, make sure to configure the correct month and "years after the last leap year". (As always, your instruction manual is your friend, and if you don't have one Citizen displays many on-line keyed to the watch's caliber number.)


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah now I think I understand, thanks norm for explaining it better.

My day/date auto citizens change the date at 12 and the day, but the day changes to english (I've got it set on japanese) and then about 15 minutes later it flicks over to japanese again. I don't think its a problem, its never not changed fully the way I see it because its a mechanical device it requires a bit of movement to change the way nature intended it.

An excuse to post a citizen pic if ever I've read one


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


>


A beauty Phill!

And regrading that change of dates, I think I never noticed that... My NY0040 is set to English but the NY0054 is set to Japanese... hum... gotta check that one out.


----------



## Punter (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for your answers

Actually the watch is black with the green background

The adjustment of the watch is made as indicated in the manual

The date indicator, digital property has changed + - 0:00

This days I will change only after 2 hours and Somebody who works at night like me it's a problem ...

For I have the exact date has 2H Spanish and the language change takes place only after two hours afterwards! it has to say 4:00 am ...

It makes a lot of lag even when for the exact date


----------

